# Goldfish question?



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I have a small fantail goldfish and its seeming to have a hard time swimming is this because he's in my tropical tank or am I just worring. Because what I've read about them say they need water temp at about 64 to 74 my water is 76 to 77 is this the problem or is it he's try to make his fantail move any advice or anwsers welcome thanks.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Anyone????


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I doubt temp. is the only problem. Higher temps can be stressful and lead to disease, but they don't cause swimming issues alone. Fantail have swimming issues already because of the abnormal tail, but any number of things can make it worse. If it looks like he can't move his fins, I'd suspect a bacterial disease or an injury. If the fins move ok, but he can't stay level, look up "swim bladder issues". "fancy" goldfish are prone to trouble regulating their buoyancy. Try feeding cooked, skinned peas and/or spirulina food. Switch to sinking food from floating so the fish will eat less air. If its just air in the digestive system, this should help.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Thanks he can move his fins and I'll try peas or spirulina food sometimes he's level and sometimes he isn't. Thanks again I'll update you when he gets better how long do think it will take for the food to help and will it be okay if the other fish happen to eat some?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its fine. Peas are safe, just a fishy laxative. Its hard for fantails to get air out, once it gets in. If it works, he should improve after he poos. But once something like this happens, it is likely to happen again. 

Its really scary to see, but shouldn't be life-threatening. There was someone on the forum that had a goldfish living upside-down for months. It can be hard for a an afflicted fish to compete for food with healthy fish and it can get picked on, so watch for that.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree, I doubt it is the temp. Fancy goldfish can be really sensitive to foods. I feed mine a home made gel food to avoid things that can cause buoyancy problems. I make it using salmon, shrimp, veggies (mostly dark, green leafies), acidophilus, vitamins and gelatin. You can also buy a gel food mix that you just add dechlorinated water, too. It's called Mazuri gel food.

Another thing I've read that is linked to buoyancy problems and fancy goldfish is high nitrates, so if you aren't already, try to keep them under 20ppm.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Sometimes if the filter is too strong they will have a hard time swimming. Do you have a powerhead in your tank? That could also be a problem. I always soak my food in tank water before I feed it to my goldfish so they don't gulp air. Like someone said, peas will help. I would feed it to them every day.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

No I don't have a power head I have a cheap filter Aqua tech 10-20 I could try soaking my fish flakes and the feeding them. And I'm planing on getting a Aqueon Filter soon is that to strong?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I have never heard of an Aqueon Filter. Sorry!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

an aqueon filter is just fine i dont think your filter is going to be causing much of a problem for him to swim unless the filter is way over sized for the tank a 30-40 gallon rating should be about as much as you want in a 20. but from what im reading in your signature your tank seems to be pretty well stocked you may want to consider a bigger tank so everyone can live happily without being to cramped.


----------

